# Can anyone recommend J.C Pioneer?



## Jazztoon (May 27, 2010)

The breeders are Julie Rossi and Sara Gessner - wondering if anyone is familiar with them and knows if they are good breeders. Thank you.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

All our parti lines go back to dogs they have bred.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

I have seen one of there dogs and he is stunning, I wanted to get a dog from them but they are far from me. I have heard only good things about them.


----------



## Monet Standards (May 29, 2010)

I've had two of their dogs & have nothing but positive things to say about them. Julie & Sara are nice to deal with.


----------

